# sr 26000 question



## Aransay (Jun 19, 2006)

I have fortec mercury 2 
when tp use taht sr i detect good quality but no channeks are downlaoded o tha transpoend 
why?


----------



## FTA Michael (Jul 21, 2002)

Sometimes they're not DVB. That'll give you a good quality reading for the TP, but the Fortec won't find any DVB channels when it looks for them there.


----------



## Aransay (Jun 19, 2006)

txh for the anseerr but is strange 
Ijk sia test slot 
that transpodner at 77 west preily with 2000 was oewnloing soem movie rpemium channels cidid ofcourse)after sre chaneg it dosent downlods anty channekl


----------

